# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  О чем молчат мужчины ...

## Irina

*О чем молчат мужчины ...*

*Натолкнулась в сети на откровения..... Девушкам и женщинам - полезны!*


Димон
Мне бесит когда она пытается изобразить страсть Чичолины. Орет, извивается. Причем очевидно, что театр одного актера. Иногда лежу на спине, она свой сольный номер начинает, а у меня мысль, взять бы деревянный молоток, еб**нуть в лоб и хотя бы раз в тишине заняться сексом.


Рома
А я все никак добраться до секса не могу. Все собираемся третий день.Я душ приму ложусь в кровать, она тоже уходит принять душ и с концами. Сначала она моется, потом, сушится, потом мажется, потом эпилируется, потом укладывается, потом макияж…а потом видимо так вспотеет, что заново мыться начинает. Так и помру девственником.

Аноним
Я все понять хочу о чем она думает когда минет делает. Глаза как у крота, ноздри раздуваются, на лице глубокий мыслительный процесс. Так и хочется калькулятор подсунуть чтоб быстрей задачу решила.

Аноним
Гы. Моя с вибратором носится как дурак с фантиками. Не разу его не использовала, но как подруги приходят, она его быстро под подушку, а потом якобы случайно роняет. И краснеет так натурально, типа такая развратная «шо ппц».


Ещеженат
У меня трагедия. Секса не бывает неделями. То понос до золотуха. И мало того. Если где в компании, она с тетками такую пургу несет, такие многозначительные мины лепит. Типа она такая сексуальная пантера, что все по окопам. Друзья мне завидуют, а я ж не могу сказать, что эта пантера выходного дня дома как валенок плюшевый.

Леха
Мля как моей объяснить, что месячные не повод ходить по дому в старых бабушкиных рейтузах. Она видите ли бережет белье ажурное. А мое психическое здоровье кто беречь будет? Еще не много меня бабки возбуждать начнут.))))))

JJJА
я бы руки обломал своей за бесконечное выдавливание прыщей. Может во время секса галопом проскакать в ванну, чтоб выдавить очередной «микра» прыщ.

Я люблю ее, но……………

…..у нее, блин, чутье, когда надо встать перед телевизором. Спартак бьет пенальти в матче с Торпедо, все на взводе. Мяч начинает полет и все, что я вижу, это ее задницу перед глазами, ну что за ё……………..
Андрей, Москва

….она проста сошла с ума, когда я однажды встал раньше ее и принес ей завтрак в постель. Она сказала, что я ее контролирую, и как я вообще мог додуматься решать за нее, что она будет есть на завтрак……
Кирилл, Екатеринбург

…..все, что мое – то ее. Я дарю ей ночнушку, а она спит в моей футболке. Когда ей холодно, она надевает мои шерстяные носки. Она крадет мои использованные бритвы, так как новые для нее слишком острые. Она даже носит мои семейки. Я начну носить плавки, хотя я их и терпеть не могу.........
Вова, Астрахань

…..она для всего составляет списки. Что делать, с кем встречаться, кому звонить, что купить. Однажды, по приколу, я вписал в список «секс». И что вы думаете? Теперь, если в списке нет этого слова, она просто отказывается от секса…..
Саша, Питер

…..как она чавкает. Я слышу, как она ест суп в соседней комнате……
Боря, Ростов

…..если в ее очаровательную головку взбредет какая-то идея – это конец. Когда идеей является спечь пирог или даже поехать в отпуск – это еще нормально. Но когда она хочет построить дом или забеременеть, то это конец…..
Саша, Киев

…..моя жена думает, что все должны быть вегетарианцами. В гостях она всегда спрашивает людей, как те могут есть коров и что эти свиные отбивные были когда-то умнее их собак……..
Антон, Москва

.....иногда, бум, и она брюнетка. Вчера прихожу домой, а она рыжая. Я, блин, даже не знаю, какой у нее натуральный цвет волос….
Максим, Новосибирск

….она чистит свои зубы, но никогда не ходит к зубному. Говорит, что боли не боится. Просто она не хочет, чтобы какой-то мужик, решивший когда-то стать дантистом, засовывал свои руки ей в рот…..
Олег, Москва

…..она перестала брить ноги. Говорит, что хочет, чтобы люди знали, что она натуральная блондинка…
Виктор, Ялта

…..почему-то «половина ее кровати» занимает половину моей половины…..
Андрей, Казань

…..мля, ее ночные маски. Вы когда-то видели женщину с зеленой коркой на лице и черными дырками для ноздрей? Как вы думаете, я могу спать, зная, что со мной рядом лежит такое чудище……
Филипп, Красноярск

…..у моей жены аллергия ко всему. Ее нос всегда забит. Если я поцелую ее рот в рот, то она просто задохнется…..
Алексей, Киев

……как только я кончаю, она сразу начинает болтать про то, на чем остановилась до секса. Я только откинусь на подушку и тут слышу: «…и я разморозила сегодня ту курицу, а твоя мать звонила и просила забрать для стирки ее одежду……»
Миша, Питер

……в кровати я для нее учитель, шеф, спасатель, официант, сантехник, мент. Я хочу хоть раз побыть собой…..
Вова, Екатеринбург

…..она носит серьги в виде пчелы. Однажды она оставила их на тумбочке и я пытался прибить их газетой. Страшные штуки…..
Николай, Москва

.....она принимает эти сериалы слишком близко к сердцу. Когда я прихожу домой, она вся в слезах, потому что какой-то герой умер. Или она расстроена, что какой-то несуществующий мужчина изменяет несуществующей женщине.
Денис, Одесса

…..она никогда не покупает ничего со скидкой или в дешевых магазинах. Она думает, что они слишком многолюдны и для плебеев. Она даже не смотрит на уцененные товары, ну может только, когда надо купить подарок моей маме….
Евгений, Харьков

…..меня бесит, что все дети на этой планете похожи на меня……
Сергей, Москва

…...жена и три дочери – это четыре женщины в моем доме. У кого-то всегда есть ПМС……
Петр, Москва

……так как у нас пять детей, у меня даже нет времени жаловаться на мою жену, я просто ее не замечаю…..
Рома, Рига

----------


## PatR!oT

> .если в ее очаровательную головку взбредет какая-то идея – это конец. Когда идеей является спечь пирог или даже поехать в отпуск – это еще нормально. Но когда она хочет построить дом или забеременеть, то это конец


 жестокая реальность ))))

----------


## legava9

Спасибо за инфо 
Насмеялась в доволь, зная что всё это правда))))

----------


## Sanych

Последний жизненный

----------


## Valeri4

К сожалению, многих бы перечисленных проблем можно было избежать, если бы люди могли открыто говорить друг с другом и самими собой

----------

